# The Birth of the Swinging Sixties . . .



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Long before the British Invasion stormed the world airwaves and the San Francisco Sound blew our minds there was . . . The Twist!






[video=youtube_share;W8wEORnZxdg]http://youtu.be/W8wEORnZxdg[/video]


[video=youtube_share;iS0wuN_6wyw]http://youtu.be/iS0wuN_6wyw[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2014)

Ahhh TG, remember it well, good memories there for sure!  My dad used to playfully show us how easy it was to do the Twist, that even he could do it...just like putting a cigarette butt out on the floor.  He danced an bit in our kitchen and had us all smiling and laughing. :sentimental:


----------



## Bee (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks TG and SeaBreeze they all bought back lovely memories although I must admit I was more into rock 'n' roll..................I can remember when my husband and myself were courting we went to a local dance one Saturday night and we stopped the other rock 'n' rollers, they formed a circle round us and clapped to the beat of the music whilst we jived.....................ah! happy memories.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Bee said:


> Thanks TG and SeaBreeze they all bought back lovely memories although I must admit I was more into rock 'n' roll..................I can remember when my husband and myself were courting we went to a local dance one Saturday night and we stopped the other rock 'n' rollers, they formed a circle round us and clapped to the beat of the music whilst we jived.....................ah! happy memories.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks TG...a blast from the past!  My love was Paul McCartney!!



Because all the girls loved the Beatles, I couldn't stand them.  THEN I saw "A Hard Day's Night" and became a fan.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

It was either Beatles or Stones; you couldn't like both....


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It was either Beatles or Stones; you couldn't like both....



Guess I'm just a rebel without a clue.  I loved both.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

We all did later; but from about 1963 to 1966, no......


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

I loved the Stones for their blues roots and would still rather hear stuff off their first few albums.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I loved the Stones for their blues roots and would still rather hear stuff off their first few albums.


I went to see them live in 1971; fantastic!


----------

